# Want to touch a Bersa Thunder 9mm



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a dealer in Southern NH that has a Bersa Thunder 9mm in stock that I could hold. I am looking for a new 9mm and been thinking about Ruger, Glock and some others when I stumbled across this gun on a forum. I am mostly reading positive things about it. The negatives tend to be concerns about cosmetic issues after firing a few hundred rounds and I am not really concerned by that.
I called Riley's who is the largest dealer around and they don't have any.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

